# Goldens born in 2007



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, so this seems to be a growing subforum. I'm gonna kick things off for the 2007 Goldens. Abbie was born on Bonfire Night that year!

This is her the day we got her ...



... her the day afterwards ...



... and her sticking her foot in it ...



Finally, she turned into this beauty (excuse the dribble!) ...





Who's next?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I absolutely love the picture of her sticking her paw in it. lol

Abbie is a beautiful girl.


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

*Elvis*

Elvis was born May 5th, 2007, although I did not adopt him until May of this year (2012). I was able to obtain puppy pics from his previous owners though! What a cutie 

The last 2 pics are ones that I took, the others are from before I got him.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

Jackson was born on May 1st, 2007.


----------

